# Programmation microcontroleur



## HommeCocoa (27 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Nous avons recu une offre dans notre école concernant une platine de développement intergrant un microcontroleur ATMEL avec divers périfériques inclus tel que sa mémoir, un affichage, un HP, une NTC, une PTC et le tout pour seulement 35CHF !

A ce prix, il est éviendent que j'achette mais il y a un problème...
Il se connecte à l'ordi par du RS232 et le soft de développement tourne sur windows...
Et je suis moyennement motivé quand à acheter un PC juste pour ça. Enfin vous comprenez quoi...
Y aurait-il des solutions selon vous et lesquelles??? D'une part pour le soft et d'autre pour la connexion.

Merci d'avance


----------



## HommeCocoa (27 Novembre 2003)

ha en fait, voici le lien dudit uC pour ceux que ça interesserait
http://www.atmel.com/products/AVR/butterfly


----------



## HommeCocoa (30 Novembre 2003)

Enfin, premièrement, quelqu'un a-t-il déjà programmé ou vu programmé un microcontroleur par un Mac?


----------



## kisco (2 Décembre 2003)

aucune idée si c'est possible mais ça m'intéresse.

mais vu que c'est effectivement en RS232, 4a me semble très compromis.


----------



## HommeCocoa (2 Décembre 2003)

oui, moi aussi, ça m'interesse et quelque chose me dit que ça c'est déjà fait...
Allez plutot voir ceci:
http://perso.club-internet.fr/pascal.monte/carapatte/index.html

D'ailleur, dans Xcode, est-il possible de choisir la cible, pensez-vous qu'il soit possible d'utiliser cet IDE pour programmer un microcontroleur?


----------



## grenoble (8 Décembre 2003)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> aucune idée si c'est possible mais ça m'intéresse.
> 
> mais vu que c'est effectivement en RS232, 4a me semble très compromis.




Ben pourquoi donc?
Le RS232 n'est qu'un port série, le plus "facile" des ports d'IO.

Je contrôle très facilement quelques appareils en RS232 et réputés compatibles seulement avec PC: GPS, X10, lecteurs code barres, etc.

Il suffit d'un petit convertisseur USB-Série, le côté Série étant toujours au format RS232, après c'est toute une affaire de protocoles de communication.

Aux ports séries, on leur parle toujours par une Console, l'interface la plus basique, donc un simple émulateur de terminal suffit.

J'ai un adaptateur KEYSPAN USB SERIAL ADAPTER vraiment tout terrain (USA-19QW pour les réfs complètes), compatible Windows, MacOS9, MacOSX, Linux.
Côté programmation, sous Linux ou MacOS X, c'est transparent, on s'adresse au port comme s'il était un port série (/dev/tty.printer ou tty.modem)

Et pour le site que tu as présenté, HommeCocoa, ils y parlent d'un analyseur Série, tu peux aussi en trouver un par ici:

http://www.databoy.netfirms.com/

un type a détourné une GameBoy (!!!) pour en faire un analyseur série vraiment excellent.

à+


----------



## HommeCocoa (24 Décembre 2003)

Ca y est, j'ai recu mon petit kit (très sympas d'ailleur)...

Sur internet, ils disent ceci:

"AVR Butterfly is an evaluation tool demonstrating the capabilities of the latest AVR Technology. The tool is shipped with preloaded firmware supporting temperature sensing, light measurement, voltage readings and music playback. AVR Butterfly can also be used as a nametag. AVR Butterfly can be reprogrammed from AVR Studio using just a serial cable. This allows the tool to be used as a development kit for the onboard mega169, or even as target hardware for simple applications."

Il est donc marqué qu'il peut être reprogrammer par le port serie. En fait, il n'y a pas de port spécifique RS232, vu que sur le circuit, il y a seulement des trous métalisé qui ne demande plus qu'à resevoir une soudure...

Est-il dont envisageable de couper un cable USB de le relier à l'entrée serie du circuit puis envoyer les informations par le terminal? Vu qu'il s'agit d'une liasion série, ça pourait jouer non?

Sinon, il est aussi nécessaire d'opérer avec AVR Studio pour assembler l'assembleur, je compte utiliser Vitual PC pour ça, mais les informations vont-elles être envoyé sur le port USB?

Oui, ça fait beaucoup de questions, ma je compte vraiment programmer ce microcontroleur à partir d'un Mac et non d'un PC... D'ailleur, j'ai pas de PC, alors c'est vite vu...

HommeCocoa


----------



## HommeCocoa (24 Décembre 2003)

haa sinon, pour ma précédente question qui demandait si il était possible de programmer cet uC avec Xcode, j'ai l'impression que ça va être impossible car Xcode ne gère surement pas l'assembleur de ATMEL non?


----------



## Eddy58 (24 Décembre 2003)

Non en effet, XCode ne gère pas ce genre de choses.... C'est quoi comme type d'asm, du 8 bits ?


----------



## HommeCocoa (28 Décembre 2003)

oui, pour l'asm c'est du 8 bit, par contre je sais pas encore exactement de quel architecture il s'agit, ATMEL travaille souvent avec la 8051, mais là, je sais pas.


----------



## LionelMacBruSoft (15 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Si vous avez des connaissances en programmation   Mac Os X, c'est exactement le but du groupe MicrocontroleurMacOsFr.

Renseignements et inscriptions :
http://www.electroniquemac.fr.st (rubrique microcontroleur).


----------



## HommeCocoa (20 Juillet 2004)

Ouais je me suis inscrit à ce groupe mais j'y suis encore plus perdu que dans la programmation de uC sur Mac... Déjà l'inscription n'a pas été facile.

En faite, pour ma part, ces dernier temps j'avais dans l'idée de me développer un petit programmateur pour ATMEL 2051. Mais je recontre quelques problemes déjà pour piloter l'USB depuis Mac OS X...


----------



## Paul (22 Juillet 2004)

salut,

 juste un témoignage : j'ai switché il y a très peu de temps sur mac. 
 Le problème c'est que j'adore l'electronique...
 Or sur le mac rien, ou presque, n'est dédié à cette activité. Il est impossible de programmer un PIC ou autre micro-controleurs, ce qui est la base de l'electronique.
 Je n'ai trouvé aucun logiciel de routage automatique digne de ce nom.
 De plus comme j'irai normalement en école d'ingé l'année prochaine où on apprendra justement à programmer ce genre de composants, il faudra à tout les coups que je m'équipe d'un portable PC,( beark et $$ quand même).
 En cherchant un peu j'ai trouvé le site macbrusoft, mais hélas on ne vois pas que les choses avancent tellement...

 Bref j' utiliserai un PC encore très longtemps. Je trouve aussi dommage que les études scientifiques (école d'ingé avec electronique, IUT GEII par exemple) imposent de bosser sur window.


----------



## peon.master (25 Juillet 2004)

Pour la question de base du sujet, Il y a une possibilité de réponse ici.

L'on y trouve pour mac:
- AVR-GCC pour compiler du code en C pour AVR
- uisp pour transférer le soft (et l'éventuelle eprom je pense) sur le uC.

(pour le transfert, J'ai a quelque part la petite modif qui permet de prograammer les AVR. Il y a deux diodes et une résistance je crois)

J'ai travaillé avec les AVR et ARM d'atmel mais sur PC.
Je n'ai pas encore testé le contenu de mon lien, mais je vais m'y mettre des que je peux.

HommeCocoa, ton board m'intéresse, tu saurais ou je peux evt. me le procurer?

merci


----------



## HommeCocoa (22 Août 2004)

Merci pour le lien peon master.
Pour ce qui est du board, c'est mon école qui les a commandé puis nous les a revendu, et j'ai aucune idée de la façon dont ils se les sont procuré. Mais je peux demander ça à l'ocaz au prof qui nous les a vendu. Par contre je ne le verrai probablement pas ces prochain jours.


----------



## Simon T. (23 Août 2004)

Bonjour !

Ce sujet m'intéresse aussi beaucoup, si tu arrives à faire quelque chose, dis-le nous !
Pour ma part, j'ai un microcontrolleur Atmel ATMEGA8535, que j'ai voulu programmer depuis mon mac... J'ai acheté un adaptateur usb->serie (marque: Aten), mais pas moyen de programmer mon microcontrolleur (j'ai essayé avec uisp). 

Si tu préfères programmer en assembleur, tu peux essayer avra pour compiler (http://avra.sourceforge.net/), je l'avais installé, et je crois que ça fonctionnait pas mal, en tout cas pour l'Atmega8535.

a+
Simon


----------



## LionelMacBruSoft (5 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Le groupe MicrocontroleurMacOsFr progresse. La carte est terminée et la programmation en C + sûrement une partie Realbasic va commencer.

Renseignements et inscriptions :
http://www.electroniquemac.fr.st (rubrique microcontroleur). 

Pour ce qui est de l'inscription, c'est très simple... quand on prends le temps de lire le message reçu. Pour les membres qui, par contre, veulent faire cela "à l'intuitif" c'est évidemment un peu plus compliqué   mais cette catégorie concerne une infime minorité des membres qui s'inscrivent (et qui reconnaissent souvent -après coup- ne pas avoir lu le message qui explique comment valider complètement son inscription...). 

Cordialement
Lionel.


----------

